# Timberline Chain Sharpener ?



## Pallet Pete (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok Guys I have been looking at a number of sharpeners and have not found a whole lot of real world info on the timberline sharpener http://www.timberlinesharpener.com/shop/timberline-chainsaw-sharpener . I have used Dennis ( Backwoods Savage ) sharpener which is a hand held electric sharpener and like it a lot however I do not have ready access to electricity all the time and really like the idea of having an accurate sharpener in the field that does not require electricity. My old one was a Granberg but it is not accurate enough for my taste because there is to much play involved. I use a bench sharpener at home and a hand file every tank of gas or so however I like to see more accuracy than that. From what I understand the Timberline is a fixed angle that does not move and keeps the chain at a perfect angle without taking a lot off of the teeth?? Do any of you guys or gals use one of these and what is your opinion?

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## BrianK (Apr 1, 2012)

There's one review on Amazon:



> *Best portable easy to use chainsaw sharpener*, February 20, 2011
> By​*kk1559* - See all my reviews​*This review is from: Timberline Chainsaw Sharpener with 5/32" Carbide Cutter*
> This is definitely the most accurate but also easiest chainsaw sharpener I've used. It doesn't require taking off the chain, plus this sharpener is definitely worth its the money with the tungsten carbide bits that don't dull and are much more precise than any files I've used in the past. I feel like this sharpener gets the blade sharper than any shop I've ever taken it to, plus I can take it with me into the woods and get the blade sharp again in about 15 minutes. Another plus is that I bought a couple of different sizes of carbides I can interchange in the sharpener to use on different sizes of chainsaws. Would recommend to any chainsaw owner who can appreciate cutting with a sharp blade.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 1, 2012)

I love that new timberline sharpener.  Looks very easy to set up and use.  Way expensive but its on my wish list someday I'm getting one to have in the field.


----------



## jdinspector (Apr 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I love that new timberline sharpener. Looks very easy to set up and use. Way expensive but its on my wish list someday I'm getting one to have in the field.






Scotty Overkill said:


> I love that new timberline sharpener. Looks very easy to set up and use. Way expensive but its on my wish list someday I'm getting one to have in the field.




There is a LONGGGGG thread at arborsite about this sharpener. I want to buy one (I almost pulled the trigger a while back), but I don't cut often enough to justify it.

Take a look at this thread.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 3, 2012)

I WILL have one....some day!


----------



## BrianK (Apr 3, 2012)

Group buy discount?


----------



## moody (Apr 3, 2012)

my wife got me one for Christmas last year, i tried it on a chain that hit a piece of fence that was in the trunk of the tree i was cutting down .  the teeth were really screwed up after about 20 min { the first time i use the timberline sharpner} the chain cut as good if not better than a new chain , you can feel the saw pull into what ever you are cutting into . im very impressed with this sharpner ,i never had a problem using a file to sharpen a chain, but the timberline does really great job so i will not be using many more files. it is also very well made it will last a long time.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks moody I am going to put an order in for it. Brian I am all about a group buy discount too lol! Anybody who wants in pm me and I will ask ( seriously ) 

Pete


----------



## STICK (Mar 5, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ok Guys I have been looking at a number of sharpeners and have not found a whole lot of real world info on the timberline sharpener http://www.timberlinesharpener.com/shop/timberline-chainsaw-sharpener . I have used Dennis ( Backwoods Savage ) sharpener which is a hand held electric sharpener and like it a lot however I do not have ready access to electricity all the time and really like the idea of having an accurate sharpener in the field that does not require electricity. My old one was a Granberg but it is not accurate enough for my taste because there is to much play involved. I use a bench sharpener at home and a hand file every tank of gas or so however I like to see more accuracy than that. From what I understand the Timberline is a fixed angle that does not move and keeps the chain at a perfect angle without taking a lot off of the teeth?? Do any of you guys or gals use one of these and what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks
> Pete


 
Thanks for the tip PALLET PETE.

This is EXACTLY what I want. PERFECT.

When I use the link you provided, a price of $124.XX is displayed. When I access with google timberline chainsaw sharpener I get a price of $145.

I used your link, used Promo code HEARTH, got a 10 buck discount, selected PRIORITY mail for $8.50 shipping instead of $10.79 for first class. Total cost less than 125 bucks.

Yes, to me this will be quite valuable.


----------



## oldforester1 (Jan 12, 2014)

STICK said:


> Thanks for the tip PALLET PETE.
> 
> This is EXACTLY what I want. PERFECT.
> 
> ...



Ditto on STICK's post.  Shipping is a little more to AK, but PRIORITY was much cheaper than the first class rate.  Checked a few other retailers who carry the TImberline Sharpener with Timberline offering the best price, and the promo code added to the savings.  Looking forward to using this sharpener.


----------



## Makers Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Ordered one last nite. Got $10 off by typing in hearth in promo box. Got 3 carbides should cover any saw we have. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 14, 2014)

don't forget to come back and give us your reviews......I want one....but i'm getting better with my file


----------



## zzr7ky (Jan 14, 2014)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thanks moody I am going to put an order in for it. Brian I am all about a group buy discount too lol! Anybody who wants in pm me and I will ask ( seriously )
> 
> Pete


 
I'm interested.


----------



## ErikR (Jan 14, 2014)

zzr7ky said:


> I'm interested.





Keep in mind the original post is 2 years old. ....

I ordered one a while back and the discount codes listed here still worked for me. 

I like the Timberline. There's a bit of learning to setting it up, but it will get easier and faster with practice. That's not to say it's hard to use, just a little different.


----------



## Makers Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

It should be here by wk end. We usually cut on Sat and Sun so I will get to try it out. I thought I was getting better with file too, till a friend who has cut pulp wood all his life sharpened it. There really is an art to using a file. I was in awe. He sat on ground and held saw with his legs and used file with 2 hands. You could shave with it now.


----------



## moody (Jan 15, 2014)

i thank you will be very happy with the timberline . the only gripe i have with it is getting those tiny metal shavings in my finger , be sure you wipe the carbide cutter down with an old oily rag and throw the rag away to get rid of the shavings before you put it in the pouch or change out the cutter for a different size, after 2 years using it's held up great i have not had any problems with it.


----------



## kopeck (Jan 15, 2014)

moody said:


> i thank you will be very happy with the timberline . the only gripe i have with it is getting those tiny metal shavings in my finger , be sure you wipe the carbide cutter down with an old oily rag and throw the rag away to get rid of the shavings before you put it in the pouch or change out the cutter for a different size, after 2 years using it's held up great i have not had any problems with it.



No kidding, those little shavings are a killer.  I've only used mine twice so far but so far so good.  I'm not terrible at hand fling but the Timberline clearly is more consistent then my eye.

I like it a lot, it made a beat up chain into a real nice cutting one in one shot!

K


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 15, 2014)

Each time you use the Timberline do you get a lot of metal shavings?  When you turn the crank do you feel much resistance?  I'm not having much luck with mine.  I'm sure it must be my piss poor technique.  :-(


----------



## kopeck (Jan 15, 2014)

Tenn Dave said:


> Each time you use the Timberline do you get a lot of metal shavings?  When you turn the crank do you feel much resistance?  I'm not having much luck with mine.  I'm sure it must be my piss poor technique.  :-(



The first time I used it I got a lot, that was mostly due to the inconsistent angles from my hand filing.

The second time there was far less and I only used it to touch up the chain.  

The one thing I did do is reset the "balance" when I switched directions.  I know you shouldn't have to do this but I found it helped with feeding the cutter.

My plan is to use this every few sharpenings with hand filing in between.  Manly because I want to get better at hand filing and only practice makes perfect!

K


----------



## Tenn Dave (Jan 15, 2014)

kopeck said:


> The first time I used it I got a lot, that was mostly due to the inconsistent angles from my hand filing.
> 
> The second time there was far less and I only used it to touch up the chain.
> 
> ...


Is there any advantage to putting oil on the carbide cutter when in use?


----------



## kopeck (Jan 15, 2014)

I doubt it.  My chain usually is some what lubed just from use.

K


----------

